# RMB options for dog with worn teeth?



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello all.

I started feeding raw to Zuzu, age 9 months and sweet old Uncle Aik, age 11, about 2 months ago. They love it and are thriving on it. I'm still sorting out the best way to make it affordable.

Aik's teeth are very worn down, to nubs in most of his mouth, front and back. THis is my fault for not knowing enough to make him stop carrying rocks. He loves to walk for hours on the beach with a big rock in his mouth. I didn't let him chew them, but the damage is done.

He has trouble with chicken quarters, especially legs. I think it might be difficult, if not painful for him to crunch up the bones. I hammer them a bit to at least break the legs in two, but I can see him struggling. Sometimes he'll just bury the legs instead of eating them.

I see that I can order ground chicken frames and necks from Oma's Pride. Can I feed some of that along with a helping of muscle meat like turkey or beef heart? I know that I'd have to up the amount of muscle meat since there is little to no meat in ground necks/frames. Can a good meal be balanced out this way?

How about chicken wings? How are they as raw meaty bones for a larger dog? Are they considered "less meaty" than a chicken quarter, so again, I'd need to feed some additional muscle meat?

Are whole duck or chicken necks very hard to chew? I've not seen them and am not sure if I should buy them for either dog as their RMB.

Thanks from Uncle Aik for any advice, he LOVES his raw and at age 11, is quite the hunk with the softest fur since going raw.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chicken necks or backs if you can get them. Duck necks are also very soft. Actually most all duck bones would work if you can get them. 

Yes, you can order the ground bones and just add MM for him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Necks are a lotta cartilege too, so they'd be easy. The bones are smaller and easier! Wings DO have some meat, they're a good choice! Staying with chicken means you have the softest bones for him. Why not try him with:
Chicken wings
Chicken necks
Chicken backs
and see how he does? He may do really great on a mix of wings and necks, and the added glucosamine in the cartilage of the necks may be great for his arfritis!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

ARFITIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAH!!

Oma's pride has backs I see, and again, decent price if bought in bulk. I really have to save up for that freezer, and I can see now that there will be NO room for Ben and Jerry's in my fridge. He did fine with a few backs I bought last week at the doggie supply store. 

So you think that I can skip the ground neck/frame mix and do wingies, backs and necks?

Are duck necks about the same size as chicken necks?? Oma's has those too. Is chicken softer than duck neck? Did I ever think that I'd write a sentence like that 3 months ago?????

I've seen turkey necks and those bad boys are HUGE!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Duck necks are larger but probably softer since ducks have lighter bone in general- since most of them still fly.







Chimo tells Aik he highly recommends them!

Turkey necks could be inner city weapons for close combat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yup! And chicken necks are about like the size of thumbs, kinda. Ground frames, and chicken backs.. and duck necks! All great healthy options for noshin' with nubs!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm all over it ladies!! Mr. Aik is going to be rocking the new goodies. I brought home some wingies tonight and he was very happy with them. Now I have to hunt down my Oma's lady and add to my order.............


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

And Ruq...I'm going to get a holster and pack some turkey necks for when my job brings me in to some tough neighborhoods......do I need a license???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Nope but keep them in the freezer until you need them. They are a useless weapon if they turn green and you pass out from the smell.


----------

